# Monarch 10EE



## Southwell (Aug 21, 2009)

This lathe has been sitting in the back of the shop for many years. It has problems in the DC drive. I have no idea what it needs but would like to make it useful again if possible. It will run slowly, but makes a strange clicking noise originating from the DC motor. The rheostat will slow it to 0 rpm but it won't speed up above about 40 rpm. I need help from someone who has experience working on the DC drive side of these machines.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 21, 2009)

Before you go any further. Get a Voltmeter and check your voltages with the control set for a slow speed and with it set for maximum speed. If the voltage gets up to near what the motor is rated for (ie 90 volt motor and you read 86 volts or so) then the motor drive unit is probably OK. With you telling me the motor has a noise in it, I would suspect that to be the case here.

If it is a motor with brushes, that may be the cause of the clicking. You will need to put in new brushes. (Carbon blocks with a spring and a copper wire connection). Most of the brush type DC motors will have two plugs that can be unxcrewed or removed somehow to allow access to the brush holders.

That's all I can do with the info given so far,
Kermit


----------



## Southwell (Aug 21, 2009)

Kermit, what should the output voltage at the generator be?


----------



## rklopp (Aug 21, 2009)

Southwell,
Go check out the Monarch Lathes forum on PracticalMachinist.com (PM) http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/forumdisplay.php/monarch-lathes-10.html .  There you'll find lots of help has already been posted, plus a cadre of Monarch aficionados ready to answer your questions. PM's native search stinks, so to search I recommend using Google's advanced search function, and restrict the search domain to PracticalMachinist.com.

RKlopp


----------



## Kermit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, by all means go to the forum referenced above.

I was merely approaching this problem from years of experience as an electronics tech. I have no "specific" information concerning that model lathe, and provided direction based on the short description given. Better to search that resourse or ask them directly. Someone who has that lathe could better answer your questions.



Good luck,
Kermit


----------



## Southwell (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information about that site. Every time I look at that machine I think what a shame it is to let it go to waste. If you've ever moved one you know they don't make them like that anymore. It's from a good year 1946 same as me.


----------



## kvom (Aug 21, 2009)

1946 it's a motor-generator machine. My swag at the problem is that the exciter needs to be flashed. The crowd on PM will certainly diagnose the problem for you better than I.

It would be a good idea to post the serial # of the machine and pics if possible.


----------



## chopperjosh (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello all. Im new here and just bought an old craftsman 109. im on the hunt
for a resonably priced 3 jaw chuck but not having much luck finding one. Does anyone know a good source? As well id be interested if anyone could provide some
ongoing advice about my lathe, and what i could possibly do to improve it.
all is welcomed!
thanks!
Josh Ontario Canada


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Josh.
Maybe start a new subject concerning your lathe in the Questions and Answers section.
In the mean time, I have some info on these lathes on my web pages;
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/109a.html

You need to check the thread pitch on your spindle nose before ordering a chuck. Most are 1/2-20, some are 1/2-24, a few in other threads.

You can find chucks on ebay, on the Sherline website, and at Little Machine Shop, plus this fellow: http://www.homeshopsupply.com/

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Josh.

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Sep 2, 2009)

Josh,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------

